# Intrested on getting my 1st Recumbent, what do people think of theis ?



## Jamieyorky (19 May 2017)

Always fancyed a Recumbent, this has come up for sale close to me, i know its old but are they any good ?

https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/speed-ross-recumbent-bicycle/1239514177


----------



## ianrauk (19 May 2017)

Have you ever tried riding a bent? I suggest you do so before parting with cash.


----------



## Jamieyorky (19 May 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Have you ever tried riding a bent? I suggest you do so before parting with cash.



Yes ive ridden one before i did enjoy it.


----------



## ufkacbln (19 May 2017)

This is brutally honest...

The Speed Ross was built in an age where recumbents were limited and pioneering. They were hand built (allegedly by a 6th form engineering project in Cromer) so there were some quality issues. The weak point was the bottom bracket type connection between the rear chain stays and the boom, their were also some alignment issues with the frame

Check the frame carefully and if free of stress marks or cracks and well aligned, then there is good news.

At the time, this machine was "leading edge" and held most of the BHPC records

It needs to be informed choice, but could be a fun ride


----------



## arallsopp (20 May 2017)

I'd have to defer to @Cunobelin's specific knowledge here. Recumbents have moved on quite a way, and whilst there are a few that I'd buy for five times that which are ten years old, I don't think this is one I'd necessarily start with. Mind you, it could be the cheapest recumbent you ever buy. If you turn out to like it, you'll doubtless buy another.


----------



## marzjennings (20 May 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> This is brutally honest...
> 
> The Speed Ross was built in an age where recumbents were limited and pioneering. They were hand built (allegedly by a 6th form engineering project in Cromer) so there were some quality issues. The weak point was the bottom bracket type connection between the rear chain stays and the boom, their were also some alignment issues with the frame
> 
> ...



Some of us from the local 6th form used to help Peter Ross with putting the bikes together and test riding, but he built all the trikes, putting them together in his workshop before sending them off to the local professional welded to be finished. And that'll be Redruth not Cromer. I worked for him for about a year and rarely saw any frames returned.


----------



## Jamieyorky (20 May 2017)

Thanks for the advise everyone, the guys emailed me to say he has somone coming to look at it today and will let me know. If it go's i will save up more and buy a newer one.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 May 2017)

For two hundred quid you can't go wrong. If it doesn't suit you'd get at least that on ebay.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 May 2017)

marzjennings said:


> Some of us from the local 6th form used to help Peter Ross with putting the bikes together and test riding, but he built all the trikes, putting them together in his workshop before sending them off to the local professional welded to be finished. And that'll be Redruth not Cromer. I worked for him for about a year and rarely saw any frames returned.



The Cromer connection was one I was told by a Trice rider at a BHPC meeting when I was researching

I did return a frame when it gave way at the point where there was a bottom bracket shell, and I also had a fracture (spiral) just behind where the cruciform and seat mount were

Both were replaced without question with updated frames

I was riding a Linear at the time, and wanted something sportier, so looked at the KingCycle and the Speed Ross. Then I was attracted to the Trice...... Which I bought from Peter in 1994 

The Trice which was a source of amusement as it was delivered to me in Gosport, and I was "crash drafted" to RNAS Culdrose two weeks later.

Peter was trying very hard to find out who had a Trice in his local territory, that he did not know about

Here she is outside the Sick Bay


----------



## marzjennings (20 May 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> The Cromer connection was one I was told by a Trice rider at a BHPC meeting when I was researching
> 
> I did return a frame when it gave way at the point where there was a bottom bracket shell, and I also had a fracture (spiral) just behind where the cruciform and seat mount were
> 
> ...



Great story. 

I do recall one time a bike coming back in and Peter stopping everything else to get a replacement bike back out again asap. Focusing more on service for the existing customer than delivery to a new customer, who may have to wait an extra day or two for their new bike. He was a powerful mentor to have as a teenager.


----------



## steveindenmark (21 May 2017)

I have never heard of a Speed Ross. Obviously not a main stream recumbent maker.

I would not agree to buy it unless I had at least a couple of hours ride on it. Selling recumbents on, especially little known ones like this is not as easy as some think. They are a very niche market. Don't go buying a cheap recumbent, just because you want one. You will end up regretting it. There are so many different configurations of recumbents, finding one you like can be a minefield if you have never tried them before.

Isnt there a big bike fest on the Knavesmire every year. That would be a good place to start looking and asking questions.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 May 2017)

The Speed Ross was made by Peter Ross, who later formed ICE who are still going strong today.
I'd hesitate to describe any recumbent maker as mainstream, per se, but Peter has been in the business for many years.


----------



## ufkacbln (21 May 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I have never heard of a Speed Ross. Obviously not a main stream recumbent maker.
> 
> I would not agree to buy it unless I had at least a couple of hours ride on it. Selling recumbents on, especially little known ones like this is not as easy as some think. They are a very niche market. Don't go buying a cheap recumbent, just because you want one. You will end up regretting it. There are so many different configurations of recumbents, finding one you like can be a minefield if you have never tried them before.
> 
> Isnt there a big bike fest on the Knavesmire every year. That would be a good place to start looking and asking questions.




As above, this is way back.

At the time the main importer was "Neatwork" who imported some and sold others.

The entire UK choice at that time was

Kingcycle, Linear, Windcheetah, Ryan Vanguard, Radius Peer Gynt "Rebike", and the independently marketed Speed Ross and Trice. Network later added the Peer Gynt Dino and Velocita






In fact the Speed Ross became the first UK "mass manufactured" recumbent when it was made by Orbit and marketed as the "Orbit Crystal" after the Crystal Engineering brand of Peter Ross


So compared with the ICE, HPVelotechnik and Hase, they are not in the same league, but this machine was a major contributor to the development of recumbents as well as being a factor in making them available to the public and inspiring may riders.

If you have any doubt about the importance of the Speed Ross, look at these two pictures, comparing it with a modern Bachetta


----------



## steveindenmark (21 May 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> The Speed Ross was made by Peter Ross, who later formed ICE who are still going strong today.
> I'd hesitate to describe any recumbent maker as mainstream, per se, but Peter has been in the business for many years.



I would consider ICE to be main stream amongst recumbent trike makers, but not so much bikes.


----------



## steveindenmark (21 May 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> As above, this is way back.
> 
> At the time the main importer was "Neatwork" who imported some and sold others.
> 
> ...


I have had an ICE trike and a Bachetta Giro 26. I could see the likeness of the Speed Ross and Bachetta straight away. If I were buying my 1st recumbent I would be buying something more modern than the Speed Ross. Which is now something of a museum piece.


----------

